

Elements of Chip Music (2011) - erikschoster
http://www.linusakesson.net/music/elements/index.php

======
ChuckMcM
One of the better books on the topic of 'chip music' for me was Hal
Chamberlin's "Musical Applications of Digital Microprocessors" [1]. What was
more interesting to me was that I used his fixed point fractional scheduling
algorithm to write an I/O scheduler for disks that would allow you to portion
out I/O to different processes (or containers) by an arbitrary percentage of
the disk channel's bandwidth.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Musical-Applications-
Microprocessors-H...](http://www.amazon.com/Musical-Applications-
Microprocessors-Hal-Chamberlin/dp/0810457687/)

------
binarymax
Not only is this a great talk, but sitting below the video is a humble link to
his custom presentation hardware kit that drives it. Amazing!

[http://www.linusakesson.net/music/elements/presentation.php](http://www.linusakesson.net/music/elements/presentation.php)

------
troels
The exchange during the last question in the Q&A section is golden: "(...) and
of course there was the infamous ahx tracker - (guy asking interrupts) -
thanks, I wrote it"

------
m-photonic
I especially liked how he would give examples of similar techniques being used
outside of chipmusic where similar constraints would come up, such as the bass
player adding percussive slaps to the gaps in his melody.

